# Komplett ratlos!



## The Ding Dong (17 November 2011)

Hallo,
also ich stehe gerade komplett auf dem Schlauch: Ich hatte jahrelang immer eine relativ langweilige D1-Rechnung, seit April stieg diese auf einmal an, was ich jedoch auf meine geänderte Job-Situation (Arbeite im Grenzgebiet zu Österreich und habe öfter nur das Austria-Netz verfügbar) schob. Ich hab also meine Telekomrechnungen, die ich nur online verfügbar habe, nicht genauer studiert. Was ein grober Fehler war. Zu Ostern rum bekam ich plötzlich SMS mit ener Nachricht, daß mein "Blikogold-guthaben" aufgbraucht sei und dass ich dieses wieder aufladen soll. Habe auf keine diese SMS - die ich als reinen Spam abgtan habe - reagiert sondern diese direkt, über Nachrichtenregeln, gelöscht. Ich habe mit meinem Mobiltelefon keine weiteren SMS erhalten, außer zwei von mir ausgelöste: Freischaltung eines in meinem Samsung enthaltenen Spiels (über Samsung) und eine wegen den Kauf von Coins beim Facebookspiel Cityville. Nun, nachdem nun meine Rechnung im Oktober wieder höher war, habe ich mal meine Rechnungen online durchgesehen und eine mittlere Krise bekommen: Da tauchen nun seit April BlinkoGold, Buongiorn, irgendein anderer Käse aus der Schweiz (jedoch nur einmal) und diverse Abos der Jesta Digital GmbH auf. Ich habe aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendeine SMS rausgesendet und auch - mit Ausnahme dieses Blinkogold-Spams - keinerlei SMs erhalten. Der "Kundensupport" bei Buongiorno war, ich sag´s mal, recht merkwürdig drauf, bei Jesta teilte mir eine freundliche Mitarbeiterin mit, daß sich das klären ließe etc. Und das mein letzter Login im Oktober war. Wovon ich nichts weiß Nun kam eine Email vom Kundensupport rein, nachdem ich dort via email nachgefragt habe:



> Unter der angegebenen Mobilfunknummer wurde das folgende Paket über unser WEB-Portal beauftragt:
> 
> Jamba TopTon Sparabo zu 4,99 EUR pro Woche, Bestellung über unsere Webseite, bestellter Dienst: "The Ding Dong Song" als Real Klingelton
> 
> ...



Die IP-Adresse ist meine derzeitige (OK: Die kann man ja auch aus der Email lesen) - ich habe ansonsten aber nicht die Spur eines Schimmers worum es da gehen soll: Den Titel "Ding Dong Song" habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal gelesen. Ich hab nun das erste Anwaltsschreiben da (180 Euro will die Telefom, da ich die Rechnungen um die Beträge für die "Drittanbieter" minimiert habe) und stehe jetzt vor der Frage: Anwalt, Polizei oder beides? Und wieso habe ich Abos an der Backe ohne irgendwelche SMS bekommen zu haben? Die 180 Euro zu berappen wären zwar vermutlich weniger Verlust als den Anwalt zu nehme - aber ich seh nicht ein wieso ich für irgendwas zahlen soll was ich a) nicht genutzt habe und b) eine extreme Qual für mich darstellt, wie z.B. dieser DingDongSong, den ist gestern zum ersten Mal auf YouTube gehört habe.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2011)

Die Polizei wird dir hier nicht weiter helfen können und einen Anwalt benötigst du auch nicht zwingend (auf den Kosten würdest du sitzen bleiben). Im Fall Buongiorno solltest du den Support > HIER < bemühen. Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zahlt Buongiorno in Einzelfällen das Geld zurück.


----------



## Fabian (21 Januar 2012)

ey leute ich habe es geschaft dieses stück s****** von meienm Handy runterzu bekommen  du musst auf diese seite gehen und dort diese e-mail abschicken  und sagen das du du sonst anklage erhebst


----------



## JackyO (10 November 2016)

na auf Kulanz braucht bei sowas aber keiner zu hoffen oder


----------



## FranzHupf (5 November 2017)

Seit wann kann man denn eine IP Adresse aus eine Email auslesen ?


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2017)

Schon mal was vom Email-Header gehört?

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/EMailHeader


----------



## hFranz (21 Januar 2019)

Im header steht aber nicht die IP des Mailclients


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2019)

Die hülfe Dir eh nix. Was wilst Du mit der internen Rechner-IP von wo aus die Mail geschickt wurde?
Wenn dann kommst (wenigstens theoretisch) über die IP des Anschlusses weiter


----------

